# Is there a way to get rid of the "What's on your mind?" thing?



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2017)

See title


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2017)

I take it the answer in no.  Which is too bad, I find it so distracting I will not be back.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 15, 2017)

You could inspect the CSS and HTML of the "What's on your mind?" button and use Stylish or a similar browser add-on to hide it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2017)

rangerjohn said:


> I take it the answer in no.  Which is too bad, I find it so distracting I will not be back.




Oh well. Safe travels!


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jul 15, 2017)

Huh.  I didn't even notice it til I saw this post, now I can't seem to look away.  It doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2017)

Mishihari Lord said:


> Huh.  I didn't even notice it til I saw this post, now I can't seem to look away.  It doesn't bother me though.




I hear it’s fiendishly distracting.


----------



## discosoc (Jul 23, 2017)

Just block it with your adblocker.  This custom rule should do it.

www.enworld.org###woym_container


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 26, 2017)

It's small enough to not be intrusive on a desktop, in my opinion.

On mobile the experience is so poor (even with the mobile "skin") the button is just one out of too many niggles. I have resorted to the EN World app*, even though it means looking at ads.

_*) I did have to sideload it, since it didn't appear in my Play Store (I'm on Android 5.1) no matter what variation of search phrase I used. Presumably something that only affects us not in either the UK or the US, or it would have been noticed/fixed already._


----------

